# Injectable Anadrol Questions



## MajorMelon (Nov 13, 2013)

I have so little time these past few weeks I haven't been on the board and I have some questions about inj. drol.  I will be starting this on Saturday along with inj. dbol for phase 2 of my bulk.  The reason I am giving these a run is to see if I can alleviate some of the dreaded back pumps I always get from using orals.  I have heard from many that the dbol is painless and most everyone really likes it.  As for the drol, I heard it can come with quite the bite during and after pinning.  I also now know that it doesn't stay in solution very well if not kept warm so it comes with the hassle of heating the vial a few times a week.  So I guess my questions are as follows:
1. Back Pumps
2. Lethargy
3. How's the bloat (I know about hydration and a good AI)
4. Cholesterol and Liver Value (1 pass vs 2 pass)
5. PIP (worse case scenario is I cap it and swallow it down)
6. 50mg oral vs 50mg Injectable
Thanks brothers. I'll be contributing more on the board very soon.


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 13, 2013)

Since oral/17-aa steroids are non-esterified, they are processed by the body quickly -- roughly four to six hours -- regardless of their means of administration. Therefore, the stress based on administration on the liver to metabolize these drugs is roughly the same. The difference between oral and intramuscular administration is negligible because of the 17-aa of the steroid. The 17-aa addition makes the drug tolerate the stomach acids and resistant to breakdown by the liver enzymes. Ultimately it will reach the liver via the portal vein.  As far as sides, for some reason I and a few others notice less bloat.


----------



## MajorMelon (Nov 14, 2013)

How about the back pumps? Not necessarily the drol but dbol pumps?  I get them so severe I dread taking orals.  Does the injectable version alleviate this?


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 14, 2013)

Ive used it and did not notice any back pumps


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 14, 2013)

MajorMelon said:


> I have so little time these past few weeks I haven't been on the board and I have some questions about inj. drol.  I will be starting this on Saturday along with inj. dbol for phase 2 of my bulk.  The reason I am giving these a run is to see if I can alleviate some of the dreaded back pumps I always get from using orals.  I have heard from many that the dbol is painless and most everyone really likes it.  As for the drol, I heard it can come with quite the bite during and after pinning.  I also now know that it doesn't stay in solution very well if not kept warm so it comes with the hassle of heating the vial a few times a week.  So I guess my questions are as follows:
> 1. Back Pumps
> 2. Lethargy
> 3. How's the bloat (I know about hydration and a good AI)
> ...



It works so well for me orally I still just run it that way.
Side effect will vary per individual,,,if used correctly they
should be none to minimal.


----------



## psych (Nov 14, 2013)

Back pumps are from gaining weight to fast. As long as you don't eat like shit you'll be ok.


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Nov 14, 2013)

psych said:


> Back pumps are from gaining weight to fast. As long as you don't eat like shit you'll be ok.



Really? Not trying to call you out but ive never heard that and id like to see supportive data.


----------



## psych (Nov 14, 2013)

Bull_Nuts said:


> Really? Not trying to call you out but ive never heard that and id like to see supportive data.



If you have "back pumps" like it hurts to have any light touching on the sides of the spin it's a kidney problem.  We do a test for that with diabetics where we strike the side during examination.  That is completely different than a "gym back pump".  

Gym back pumps are caused by a few things.
1. MY experience is from gaining weight to fast aka be a big bloated fuck (powerlifter ).   Very fast increases in weight put more strain on the body to keep it up right also add heavy lifting movements tax the low back as well, deadlift, squat, arched bench, etc...  This can be also be seen in smaller women who "blow" during their first pregnancies.  Funny story I was during a round in pediatrics/OB and had a pregnant woman who was having a cramp in her side and a back pump in the hall way.  I was getting ready for a meet and had one too, so we had a nice little convo about weird food cravings while we were both hunched over railing by the nurses station.  

2. Some people say a remedy is to take potassium tabs. I understand that during increased water weight it can throw off the electrolyte balance in tissue.  This can lead to cramps or swelling in tissue, alter nerve impulses (hands go numb on dbol), epidermal or even muscle. This can be seen in patients with dialysis. A result from the body being watered down.  Drinking more water will help with flushing excess water out, but people need to keep intake of electrolytes at a base. Your body will keep homeostasis but the individual in a certain case may just be flushing them selves out by dieting to zealously.

All good sir, didn't feel like I was being called out.  Just wanted to help. Fuck I could be wrong and if so would prefer to be corrected so that I may give correct info in the future.


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 14, 2013)

MajorMelon said:


> How about the bac pumps? Not necessarily the drol but dbol pumps?  I get them so severe I dread taking orals.  Does the injectable version alleviate this?



Unfortunately I still get them, but not as bad.  I do get some relief taurine at 3-4g per day and always staying hydrated.  Back pumps are debilitating at times and has been suggested its due to taurine deficiency.  I once roofed my grandmothers house in 105° heat all while being on dbol.  Talk about being miserable .


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 15, 2013)

Do not not  cap and swallow and oil injectable. You will barf like  a dog who ate  15 day old deer in 100° heat..lol. and back pumps will come from being bent over the shitter. 
Psychs on to the reason for backpumps as the muscle facia is somewhat stretched due to bloat combine that with muscle pump from the gym and its a winning combination.. take a diazide and ditch water off and on..imo


----------



## chester420 (Nov 15, 2013)

^^^^^ i was thinking the same thing just before i read your post! i havnt tried these as injectables either so i couldnt comment but id like to try...when i think of liquid dbol i think back to the ole Revorvit B!


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 15, 2013)

I was getting them bad when on tren acetate. Dudcki told me to take 3-4 grams a day of taurine and a few potassium pills. Worked like magic.  You can buy powdered taurine for almost nothing. I paid $15 for a container that lasted at least 2 months.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 15, 2013)

You taurine junkies be careful it can be hard on kidneys when over 3 grams per servings  if not enough water..


----------



## MajorMelon (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for the comments and advice to all. I just bought some taurine and I will give it another try.  I don't believe it helped me much in the past but it's cheap. I will dose it all pre (4-6g) and keep hydrated. I know I consume over a gallon of water a day, probably upwards to 2.  We can all argue the back pump philosophy forever.  I get them something terrible on winstrol also, so this whole bloating and weight gain idea I am not sold on. Some of us get the pump bad and I don't think the bro's that don't or rarely get them fully understand how unbearable it is. I have had to pull off the road while driving because they were so bad.  Acetaminophen helps big time but my liver would be pissed if this became a staple. Some times though I say f**k it because it is aggravating as hell. :banghead:


----------



## MajorMelon (Nov 15, 2013)

psych said:


> Back pumps are from gaining weight to fast. As long as you don't eat like shit you'll be ok.



I'm sure you didn't mean it but this comment can piss a person off.  So are back pumps from winstrol or tren caused by gaining weight too fast and eating shitty foods?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 15, 2013)

They cripple me is all I know more on Winny but thought it was more due to dryness .. We need a miracle supplement for this I think major..


----------



## butthole69 (Nov 15, 2013)

Baclofen


----------



## psych (Nov 15, 2013)

MajorMelon said:


> I'm sure you didn't mean it but this comment can piss a person off.  So are back pumps from winstrol or tren caused by gaining weight too fast and eating shitty foods?



Major I apologize if that came out wrong.  I know for a fact how hard and disciplined bodybuilders are with there diets. You guys have the up most respect from me in your craft.  I was just implying that when guys tend to take orals for mass they tend to be a little more liberal in their diets.

Putting weight on too fast, making more blood, holding more water will stretch the muscle which can be painful.  As well as headaches and loss of appetite (anorexia).  Taking to much of an oral where you lose the drive for food is an early sign on liver. It's your body saying "what ever the fuck you're eating and putting in STOP" Getting really dry like Iron said can cause cramps.  

Everyone is different. I know a guy who can take 50mg+ of dbol, never bloats, never gyno, nothing! Other guys take 20mg and BOOM titties...

I like back pumps. Takes getting use to, like breaking in a new shoe. Lets me know it's working and gets me out of doin dumb shit like going to the zoo, apple picking, or shopping with my girl.  Now calf pumps are some serious shit......


----------



## BigBob (Nov 15, 2013)

Just finished up with some Oxytest from IV and I noticed that the effects take a little longer to kick in and sticks around a bit longer. So I guess it extends the half life of the drol somewhat? Just Bro Science but I was injecting EOD and on days I wasn't injecting I was taking Green Giants and I noticed that they kicked in within the hour. If I take 100 mg of the drol a day then I notice the back pumps. Just from walking
But If it started to bother me I would just back off a bit. That's whats great about orals and short estered products. I never lost my appetite. I never do
Have fun on the DROL!


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 15, 2013)

BigBob said:


> Just finished up with some Oxytest from IV and I noticed that the effects take a little longer to kick in and sticks around a bit longer. So I guess it extends the half life of the drol somewhat? Just Bro Science but I was injecting EOD and on days I wasn't injecting I was taking Green Giants and I noticed that they kicked in within the hour. If I take 100 mg of the drol a day then I notice the back pumps. Just from walking
> But If it started to bother me I would just back off a bit. That's whats great about orals and short estered products. I never lost my appetite. I never do
> Have fun on the DROL!




I noticed this is well.  I would guess by missin the livers first pass, absorbtion is delayed.


----------



## MajorMelon (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks Psych for the comment. It's always nice to have members on here with a medical background. It sucks that there just isn't a fix for this. Jacked brought up a good point to me via pm.  More or less said that it could *possibly* be the increase in rbc. So that could open up another debate involving the ethics of donating blood while "On".


----------

